# So Central Ky. Homestead for Sale



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2012)

Ky. Homestead with 42 acres available for sale. Level to gently rolling. Big and strong (2400 sq ft) farm house w/ lots of amenities - many barns and sheds built with oak. Big Horse Barns, Chicken coops - pastures, paddocks - orchard, - front 10 acres organic for 25 years. 30 acres leased in crop but can be in pasture by next year. Beautiful farm - a safe harbor - county water - but water available from the Red River and original farm spring. Secluded yet accessible to Nashville, Tenn. Great neighbors with grain bins full of grains.

Homestead with house, farm buildings and front ten acres can be bought for $289,000. Ten percent down and owner may help finance down payment. Farm Credit services willing to finance the farm. This farm was a successful warmblood breeding horse farm - with riding arenas and round pen.

Additional acreage available at $6,000 per acre.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Closest town? I'm always looking for friends. We just recently bought our homestead. Sounds like same area.

LuLu


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

$481K for the entire thing then? Any pictures? I became an adult at the wrong time. Half a million for an old farm house and a little bit of land.......


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ky. Homestead with 42 acres available for sale. Level to gently rolling. Big and strong (2400 sq ft) farm house w/ lots of amenities - many barns and sheds built with oak. Big Horse Barns, Chicken coops - pastures, paddocks - orchard, - front 10 acres organic for 25 years. 30 acres leased in crop but can be in pasture by next year. Beautiful farm - a safe harbor - county water - but water available from the Red River and original farm spring. Secluded yet accessible to Nashville, Tenn. Great neighbors with grain bins full of grains.
> 
> Homestead with house, farm buildings and front ten acres can be bought for $289,000. *Ten percent down and owner may help finance down payment.* Farm Credit services willing to finance the farm. This farm was a successful warmblood breeding horse farm - with riding arenas and round pen.
> 
> Additional acreage available at $6,000 per acre.


What lenders will allow a 10% seller second at 100% CLTV??


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a link to a listing or pictures available?


----------

